# [gescheitert] Akonadi per PostgreSQL, wie?

## sprittwicht

Versuche gerade mich in diesen Akonadi-Quatsch einzuarbeiten und kriege es irgendwie nicht ans laufen.

Ich habe auf einem Server PostgreSQL installiert und dort einen User "akonadi" sowie eine Datenbank "akonadi" eingerichtet.

Auf dem Client, ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc:

```

[%General]

Driver=QPSQL

SizeThreshold=4096

ExternalPayload=false

[QMYSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=

User=

Password=

Options="UNIX_SOCKET=/home/stefan/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket"

ServerPath=/usr/sbin/mysqld

StartServer=true

[Debug]

Tracer=null

[QPSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=192.168.0.1

User=akonadi

Password=

Port=5432

Options=

StartServer=true

```

Wenn ich den Akonadi-Server starten will kriege ich absolut nichtssagende Fehlermeldungen:

```

Akonadi control process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi control process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

```

Wie heißt der "Akonadi control process" und wie starte ich ihn?

```

Akonadi server process not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Akonadi server process is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

```

Wie heißt der "Akonadi server process" und wie starte ich ihn?

```

Nepomuk search service not registered at D-Bus.

Details: The Nepomuk search service is not registered at D-Bus which typically means it was not started or encountered a fatal error during startup.

```

Nepomuk habe ich abgeschaltet, brauche ich den für Akonadi?

```

No resource agents found.

Details: No resource agents have been found, Akonadi is not usable without at least one. This usually means that no resource agents are installed or that there is a setup problem. The following paths have been searched: '/usr/share/akonadi/agents /usr/share/akonadi/agents'. The XDG_DATA_DIRS environment variable is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share', make sure this includes all paths where Akonadi agents are installed to.

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Directory listing of '/usr/share/akonadi/agents':

birthdaysresource.desktop

contactsresource.desktop

icalresource.desktop

imapresource.desktop

kabcresource.desktop

kcalresource.desktop

knutresource.desktop

kolabproxyresource.desktop

localbookmarksresource.desktop

maildirresource.desktop

maildispatcheragent.desktop

mboxresource.desktop

microblog.desktop

mtdummyresource.desktop

nepomukcalendarfeeder.desktop

nepomukcontactfeeder.desktop

nepomuktagresource.desktop

nntpresource.desktop

notesresource.desktop

pop3resource.desktop

vcarddirresource.desktop

vcardresource.desktop

Environment variable XDG_DATA_DIRS is set to '/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share'

```

Übersetzung: Ich hab zwar keinen gefunden, aber hier ist die endlose Liste die ich gefunden habe. Versteh ich nicht...

```

Current Akonadi server error log found.

File content of '~/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error':

No path to external sql server set in server configuration! 

```

HÄH?!

Ich zitiere nochmal meine Konfiguration:

[QPSQL]

Name=akonadi

Host=192.168.0.1

User=akonadi

Password=

Port=5432

Options=

StartServer=true

Was will es von mir?!Last edited by sprittwicht on Thu Feb 17, 2011 12:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Welche Versionen verwendest du?

* akonadi-server

* kdepim-runtime

* kdepimlibs

Mach mal nepomuk an, und starte akonadi neu (verwende am einfachsten akonaditray, dann hast du alle Infos die du brauchst - Stoppen/Starten/Einrichten/...). AFAIK hatte ich das auch mal.

Nepomuk heißt jetzt nicht "Desktop-Suche". Die kannst du in den systemsettings ausmachen, wird von akonadi auch gar nicht gebraucht.

Warum eigentlich postgres? Magst du den mysqld nicht? Du musst dafür keinen mysql-Server laufen lassen. Im Betrieb merkt man den auch gar nicht.

----------

## sprittwicht

Hat sich erledigt.

Eigentlich dachte ich es wäre eine tolle Idee, auf meinem Fileserver ein Akonadi-"Backend" aufzusetzen, auf dem demnächst Adressbücher und E-Mails zentral gespeichert sind, so dass ich auf meinem Client sowohl unter Linux als auch irgendwann mal per KMail unter Windows darauf zugreifen kann.

Doch dann lese ich sowas:

http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/PIM/Akonadi#Can_I_connect_multiple_Akonadi_instances_to_the_same_database_to_share_my_data_between_different_machines.3F

...und frage mich einfach nur: Welchen praktischen Nutzen hat Akonadi?

----------

## jkoerner

Last edited by jkoerner on Sat May 21, 2011 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sprittwicht

Danke für den Link!

Hast du das im Einsatz? Tut was es soll und tut zuverlässig?

Was mir spontan etwas Sorge macht: Wird das noch weiterentwickelt / gewartet? Der letzte Release liegt ja fast 3 Jahre zurück.

----------

## jkoerner

----------

